# Binding Recommendation for Jones Mountain Twin



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for recommendations for my 160 Jones Mountain Twin. I will most likely end up with Ride Lasso's in size 10 so a size medium binding will come soon after. I figure something 6 or 7 out of 10 flex would go well with the board and boots. 

I'm leaning heavy towards Burton because I live near a Burton Outlet and I usually get %50 off last year's gear. Would the Cartel or Genesis be a good pairing? The only thing that concerns me about the Cartel is the stories about "hungry cartel" chewing up the backs of boots. Anything else worth considering?

FYI, I usually ride groomers, powder, and trees. Very little to almost no park. No pipe. 

Thanks!


----------



## kiyamizio (Nov 20, 2016)

Check some Ride Revolt, Rodeo or Capo. Ride bindings fit very well in ride boots. Or check some rome 390 boss or targa and katana. Union force can do the job also

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

kiyamizio said:


> Check some Ride Revolt, Rodeo or Capo. Ride bindings fit very well in ride boots. Or check some rome 390 boss or targa and katana. Union force can do the job also
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


Thanks! I tried a few options today and the medium Cartels fit really. Got em!


----------

